
Wunderlist is shutting down on May 6th - iamspoilt
https://www.wunderlist.com/
======
sylens
I made the migration to Microsoft To-Do and to be honest it's pretty similar
in terms of features. There's some nice integration with O365 if you use it at
work where flagged emails and tasks assigned to you in Planner end up in To-Do
as well. They really just need to add support to the macOS and mobile clients
that let you switch back and forth between a personal Microsoft account and a
work-related Office 365 account. That functionality seems to only exist in the
Windows 10 client right now.

